# I have 10 messages but i can't send a private message



## YoungSaxophonist (Aug 29, 2011)

I have 10 messages but i can't send a private message, why?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Read the response to your last thread. 
You're not off probation yet!


----------



## YoungSaxophonist (Aug 29, 2011)

What i Can do?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Post more!

Or not.


----------



## YoungSaxophonist (Aug 29, 2011)

I understand, excuse me for the two topic


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

All you can do is wait. OR There are 'Visitor Messages' on the persons' profile page. You may be able to access those.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Waiting is so tedious...


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

You can also email people if they have that option open.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

There. I fixed it so you can send/receive PM – I’m not sure what really happened but I think that it is because posts made in some forum areas such as Problem reports, FAQ and such don’t count.

Anyway, I fixed it now so you can PM away all you want. Just don’t abuse of the feature


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

I think possibly Kim hasn't done your initiation ritual yet. Pm her find out what's involved. But don't worry, it's not that painful.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> There. I fixed it so you can send/receive PM - I'm not sure what really happened but I think that it is because posts made in some forum areas such as Problem reports, FAQ and such don't count.
> 
> Anyway, I fixed it now so you can PM away all you want. Just don't abuse of the feature


Aww, I wanted him to whine some more.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> Aww, I wanted him to whine some more.


That's why they put adults like me in charge of the forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Tell us about the roses, Kim...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> That's why they put adults like me in charge of the forum :mrgreen:


Thanks, Mom.:bluewink:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Dr G said:


> Tell us about the roses, Kim...


Roses are red...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Closing this conversation, as I answered it in the last, closed incarnation.


----------

